
Visual periodic table - ryanmercer
http://periodictable.com/
======
ryanmercer
So I imagine some of you already know about this but I randomly stumbled upon
Theodore Gray's 'Wooden Periodic Table' today (
[http://www.theodoregray.com/PeriodicTable/index.html](http://www.theodoregray.com/PeriodicTable/index.html)
) which led me to his visual table of elements. Most entries have numerous
photographs of various specimens of the given element, I've lost about 3 hours
to it today so far and have only looked at a handful of them!

Really neat.

